# Fabfilter's Pro C 2 on special - Thoughts?



## brett (Apr 12, 2018)

Considering this despite having a bunch of compressors. 

Any comments on sound, usability or features?


----------



## anp27 (Apr 12, 2018)

brett said:


> Considering this despite having a bunch of compressors.


Where did you see it on sale and for how much?


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 12, 2018)

It's currently 40% off until May 1st. I received an email this morning.


----------



## brett (Apr 12, 2018)

anp27 said:


> Where did you see it on sale and for how much?



https://www.fabfilter.com/shop/


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 12, 2018)

Once you bust through the small learning curve you stand to get real good (if not too varied) use out of it. Especially for individual instruments; I'm not sure I'd put it on the bus. It can be a bit Vaseline-lens softened, if that makes any sense.

If you're looking for something to lush out on though, it's a steal get it.


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 13, 2018)

Most things from Fabfilter are superb. 
Yes they are pricey, but once you have a few you get a hefty discount on the rest of their products. I think I get around 50% off now.

And yes Pro-C2 is one of the best compressors out there and a great deal at this price.


----------



## SirkusPi (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm tempted to get it just because Pro-Q2 is my go-to EQ and Pro-R is (along with Valhalla Vintage Verb) my go-to reverb. But I'm not sure if that's just GAS talking, given that I've been perfectly happy with the Izotope compressors (in Neutron and Ozone) and Logic's own Compressor thus far. So I'm not sure that I actually need it (or even want it, beyond a generalized "want" for everything Fabfilter puts out). 

But given the good price (especially with my Fabfilter loyalty discount), I'm still thinking about it. Unfortunately, I already demoed it a good time ago, so probably am not allowed to do so again.


----------



## aaronventure (Apr 13, 2018)

If pure dynamics control is what you need, get it. It has 8 different styles and is really packed with a lot of other features so you really have ton of control. 

It's squeaky clean, though. No character whatsoever, just pure compression. That's why I only use it for SFX, and almost never for music (once in a 100 projects, I'd say). I like me a little dirt for music. 

If that's what you're after, then by all means.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Apr 13, 2018)

aaronventure said:


> It's squeaky clean, though. No character whatsoever, just pure compression. That's why I only use it for SFX, and almost never for music (once in a 100 projects, I'd say). I like me a little dirt for music.



+1 I rarely use it on music like vocals or drums. I just don't really get the sound that I want. That might just be because it offers so much flexibility and I'm just not using it right. I normally used it only if I want something really transparent and I want to be able to see exactly what it's doing.


----------



## tack (Apr 13, 2018)

If you want character and/or grit, why not combine a clean compressor like Pro-C2 with a saturation/distortion plugin (like Fabfilter's Saturn) or some other exciter (whatever provides you the grit you're looking for)? Is there really a major benefit to using a non-transparent compressor?


----------



## KEM (Apr 13, 2018)

You can never go wrong with FabFilter plugins, they are at the very top of the game.


----------



## axb312 (Apr 13, 2018)

Check out Klanghelm's compressors - DC8C and MJUC have some rave reviews....


----------



## brett (Apr 13, 2018)

Do many of you use the side chain ability? Or the mid side compression options? These are features that seem to be rarely in the other character compressors


----------



## SirkusPi (Apr 13, 2018)

Like @tack, I prefer a clean compressor, and then add saturation later as desired -- my ear / talent aren't good enough to do both at once effectively, so I generally like to keep things separate and simple.  I've had very satisfactory success with certain of the Izotope compressor algorithms, but the quotes above are igniting my GAS even more.


----------



## StephenForsyth (Apr 13, 2018)

brett said:


> Do many of you use the side chain ability? Or the mid side compression options? These are features that seem to be rarely in the other character compressors



most of the time when I'm sidechaining it's to big percussion hits or slams and I find it's better (and I get more control) by simply writing envelopes to "sidechain" things and copy and pasting them onto each hit, this gives you a way smoother sound and you can control the release/attack/shape of the sidechain much more efficiently so I don't end out using real sidechaining very often. (Some people also use the envelope on hit idea to control limiter release times on the master limiter as well for example).

(side note....but I also kind of think sidechaining might be a little overused as a technique, obviously it's good but I see people bring it up as solutions for all sorts of things it's not really needed for. Like mixing Bass guitar with kick drums, it's perfectly possible to mix those things together without sidechaining the bass away fellas)


----------



## jneebz (Apr 13, 2018)

You may want to check this out too:

http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-kotelnikov/


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Apr 16, 2018)

FF MB is incredible too.

And another vote for TDR!!!

I went with TDR when i quit using the Variety of Sound 32 bit plugins.

Thanks for the heads up - i have MANY FF plugins.

Looking at finally upgrading to L2.


----------



## MarcusD (Apr 23, 2018)

IMO the only thing that stops Pro C being the best software comp, is the lack of built in colour. There are different compression styles, but you can add colour using other plugins.. It's worth the price just for all the features it has, really, really good comp. All their plugins rock.


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 23, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Check out Klanghelm's compressors - DC8C and MJUC have some rave reviews....



DC8C (version II) is maybe the most versatile compessor (or: one of the...) , and a superb choice for clean compression (as long as the saturation is not enabled).
The big problem is that it's really tough to set up...it takes quite a while until one gets a feeling for the interaction of the different parameters. And: studying the manual is mandatory with this one.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Apr 23, 2018)

MarcusD said:


> IMO the only thing that stops Pro C being the best software comp, is the lack of built in colour. There are different compression styles, but you can add colour using other plugins.. It's worth the price just for all the features it has, really, really good comp. All their plugins rock.



i use a little saturation before or after C2, like FF Saturn or something from Kush.


----------



## MarcusD (Apr 23, 2018)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i use a little saturation before or after C2, like FF Saturn or something from Kush.



I like using Waves NLS with soundtoys plugs to give it some lumpy juice.


----------

